# Favorite Shampoo?



## Maren Bell Jones (Jun 7, 2006)

So it was just warm enough to melt some snow and turn my herding instructor's arena into a pit of mud and sheep poop. I don't usually wash my dogs more than once or twice a year, but Fawkes stunk like...well...mud and sheep poop and needed a bath. Got me thinking, what do you all like using for shampoo? Any groomers want to weigh in?


----------



## Ashley Campbell (Jun 21, 2009)

Not a groomer, but VO5 is about the best human stuff on dogs, and it stinks pretty too.


----------



## Julie Blanding (Mar 12, 2008)

Not a groomer either, but my favorite shampoo is Bio-Groom Protein Lanolin for adults and their Fluffy Puppy (soap free) for puppies.


----------



## Nancy Jocoy (Apr 19, 2006)

Dawn dish detergent


----------



## Maren Bell Jones (Jun 7, 2006)

Ashley Campbell said:


> Not a groomer, but VO5 is about the best human stuff on dogs, and it stinks pretty too.


I always heard not to use a human shampoo (except baby shampoo?) because it's too drying and not pH balanced? Then again, I don't have dogs that you have to bathe very often either... :-k


----------



## Maren Bell Jones (Jun 7, 2006)

Nancy Jocoy said:


> Dawn dish detergent


I don't know about routine use, but I've heard that's a good economical one for flea infestations. I think that's what our local shelter used to use if they'd get in a bunch of puppy mill dogs in.


----------



## Ashley Campbell (Jun 21, 2009)

Maren Bell Jones said:


> I always heard not to use a human shampoo (except baby shampoo?) because it's too drying and not pH balanced? Then again, I don't have dogs that you have to bathe very often either... :-k


I know someone with show GSD's that get a bath regularly (2-3x a month) and they use VO5. You just don't use it full strength, dilute it liek 50/50 with water.

That's what I was told, my dogs get a bath only if they smell really freaking nasty or are dragging dirt or mud into my house.


----------



## ann schnerre (Aug 24, 2006)

i always use "Mane 'N Tail", from straight arrow...

or for REALLY stinky (skunks, lol)-dawn, peroxide and baking soda.


----------



## Joby Becker (Dec 13, 2009)

Maren Bell Jones said:


> I don't know about routine use, but I've heard that's a good economical one for flea infestations. I think that's what our local shelter used to use if they'd get in a bunch of puppy mill dogs in.


groomer friend uses kelco or groomer's edge...

I use pet shampoo from walmart or petco. Don't shampoo the dog often at all, I do have some of those handy dandy wipes if dog needs a spot cleaning, or smells...


----------



## Lynn Cheffins (Jul 11, 2006)

Any of the products from "Best Shot" - I only bath once or twice a year and these ones clean good, don't overdry and don't smell like sheep dip.


----------



## Gerry Grimwood (Apr 2, 2007)

I take a worn out bar of soap, I think it's dove to the river..lather, rinse and repeat. Soap is all the same.


----------



## ann schnerre (Aug 24, 2006)

Maren Bell Jones said:


> I don't know about routine use, but I've heard that's a good economical one for flea infestations. I think that's what our local shelter used to use if they'd get in a bunch of puppy mill dogs in.


any soap, used twice in a 10 day period will get rid of fleas (think of flea life cycle).


----------



## Adam Swilling (Feb 12, 2009)

I use the wipes that were mentioned for quick once overs and Main-n- Tail for a full blown bath.


----------



## susan tuck (Mar 28, 2006)

Whatever you use, your best bet is to first dilute the shampoo in a bucket of warm water, then sponge it all over the dog. Rinsing ALL the shampoo off is the key, otherwise you will most likely end up with a very itchy, scratchy dog.


----------



## Anna Kasho (Jan 16, 2008)

Whatever works for the dog in question. Call up some manufacturers and ask for free samples, since you are a vet I'm sure you'll get plenty to try 

Double K/Groomer's Edge "Ultimate" dilutes 50:1 does a good job and smells nice. It will last nearly forever and doesn't go bad. Makes nice bubble bath too, if you care to try, LOL

Hylyt shampoo and conditioner for very frequent baths(weekly, etc) because it does not strip the oils out of the skin and doesn't irritate a lot of the sensitive dogs. This is my usual shampoo for my own dogs and cats. It will go bad eventually, if you smell rancid oil throw it out. 

Coal Tar shampoo works for some itchy sensitive dogs that react to everything else, I've used Neutrogena T/Gel as well as dog ones I can't remember the names of. The human one works good.

Zymox shampoo is my favorite for yucky skin, scabby/infected stuff. A more gentle alternative to medicated shampoos, and does a nice job. Smells great, too. I don't like the conditioner though. The shampoo does not spoil as far as I know, IDK about conditioner.

Also for normal baths I like the Kelco green shampoo with Aloe and the cinnamon scented oatmeal shampoo, but I can't remember what they're called. Oatmeal will go bad and smell sour when it does, use a small bottle and do not store any of it diluted.


----------



## Adam Swilling (Feb 12, 2009)

susan tuck said:


> Whatever you use, your best bet is to first dilute the shampoo in a bucket of warm water, then sponge it all over the dog. Rinsing ALL the shampoo off is the key, otherwise you will most likely end up with a very itchy, scratchy dog.


 That's what we do. I don't put the shampoo directly on the dog. One, it seems like you can NEVER get all of it rinsed off and, two, it's just easier that way IMO.


----------



## Tammy St. Louis (Feb 17, 2010)

I like the tropicana dog shampoo , smells great and works really well 
I recently used the Furminator shampoo and conditioner on my husky X and it seemed to REALLY take out all the dead hair, i have only used it once so i cant say for sure, that it wasnt going to all come out on other shampoo, but i was impressed,


----------



## Anna Kasho (Jan 16, 2008)

susan tuck said:


> Whatever you use, your best bet is to first dilute the shampoo in a bucket of warm water, then sponge it all over the dog. Rinsing ALL the shampoo off is the key, otherwise you will most likely end up with a very itchy, scratchy dog.


Ditto. A lot of the pro grooming shampoos do not lather as much as people would expect, so it's easy for someone to put on way too much, if they're inexperienced. A gallon bottle or old shampoo bottle works well to dilute what you need and pour it over the dog.


----------



## Nicole Stark (Jul 22, 2009)

I typically use baby shampoo. Since I use it so rarely I pick something with very limited ingredients from the Natural Pantry. Not really worth mentioning but once I used seaweed to wash bear shitznit off my dog. Ahem, actually I had to do it twice that day and both times in the river. Surprisingly it worked really well.


----------



## Terry Devine (Mar 11, 2008)

I mix my own using equal parts baby shampoo, and flea shampoo then just add a small amount of dawn, fill the second half of the bottle with water.


----------



## Lee H Sternberg (Jan 27, 2008)

Dawn, twice a year and the lake in summers.


----------



## Mandie Ryan (Jan 9, 2011)

I love hydra pearls it makes my dogs very soft, white and takes the smell out for long periods of time. Its also safe for sensitive skin. I also had used it on my ferrets and they didnt even smell for a few weeks after.

http://www.atozvetsupply.com/Micro-Pearls-Advantage-MPA-Hydra-Pearls-Shampoo-p/92-evhpcr.htm


----------



## Maren Bell Jones (Jun 7, 2006)

Anna Kasho said:


> Hylyt shampoo and conditioner for very frequent baths(weekly, etc) because it does not strip the oils out of the skin and doesn't irritate a lot of the sensitive dogs. This is my usual shampoo for my own dogs and cats. It will go bad eventually, if you smell rancid oil throw it out.


I asked one of our community practice vets who does a lot of dermatology stuff and Hylyt is one of his favorites too, along with Allergroom. Allergroom is what I used on Fawkes last night.  I also really liked the Duoxo Seborrhea shampoo and microemulsion spray when my oldest dog had seborrhea. His coat looked really good afterward.


----------



## Gillian Schuler (Apr 12, 2008)

My favourite shampoo leaves my hair silky and covers up the odd grey hairs. It also includes a conditioner.

Woly, Poly and whatever! They make me feel good lol


----------

